

Xcode 5 Finally Makes Interface Builder a Viable Option for Teams - tensafefrogs
http://nilsou.com/blog/2013/08/07/xcode-5-finally-makes-interface-builder-a-viable-option-for-teams/

======
connerbryan
Awesome. It's about time!

